# Osage Orange natural



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is a natural Osage Orange fork I got from my parents hedgerow. It is banded with 1/2" no-taper Theraband gold and one of Ray's killer magnetic pouches tied off with spectra thread--250+ shots so far and they are holding up nicely with 1/4" SS shot. BBs are too light and earn you an annoying slap on the thumb. Accuracy is only measurable when you are accurate but it seems to be consistent so bla bla bla. I love it because I made it! Osage Orange is amazing wood--this looks and feels like smooth polished antler in person. I've cut ten more forks to play with that are drying in my oven right now!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Well Done!!, "OO" is exquisite wood but a challenge to work...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the way the inner wood is revealed along the length and side of the handle. And the lanyard hole gives it interest too the way it is counter sunk.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice slingshot.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice fork!

Has anyone worked with both Osage and Bubinga ? Can you give me a comparison of the two, ease of working, hardness, finishing etc ?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Fwiw osage orange is more difficult to work than bubinga based on my limited experiences since 1976 or there abouts. Think it is the grain structure and flow that makes OO more of a challenge...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice fork!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Great looking fork!

Is that hedgerow ever too thick? I'm always looking for bow wood


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

great looking natural


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That wood is gorgeous! Nice fork.


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments! This forum and its great participants are inspiring and naturals are unique and beautiful!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

OS is tough on non carbite tools.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice work.

The way the fibers grow in Osage, compounded by the hardness, makes it a perfect species for slingshot making. Indians would trade a HORSE, for a bow made from Osage. That says everything.


----------

